# Australian RRV



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

My case is a bit complicated.

Back in 2007, I moved from India to Australia with a PR visa. I lived in Australia for a year and left in Nov. 2008 and moved to New Zealand and since been living here. I received NZ citizenship in 2016. I have recently accepted a job from a City Council in Queensland and want to move back to Australia. Therefore, I applied for an RRV last December 2021 on the basis of substantial employment ties and also providing a compelling reason for absence. The current RRV processing time is 52 days.

I would like to enquire:

What are the chances of getting RRV?

Since I’ve applied for RRV offshore, If I enter Australia on an NZ passport while my RRV is under process, would it affect my application in any manner?

If my RRV is approved while in Australia, what would happen? Will the RRV automatically take precedence over the special category visa 444 or do I need to exit and re-enter Australia to validate RRV?

Thanks in advance.
Nayan


----------



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

Nayan1972 said:


> My case is a bit complicated.
> 
> Back in 2007, I moved from India to Australia with a PR visa. I lived in Australia for a year and left in Nov. 2008 and moved to New Zealand and since been living here. I received NZ citizenship in 2016. I have recently accepted a job from a City Council in Queensland and want to move back to Australia. Therefore, I applied for an RRV last December 2021 on the basis of substantial employment ties and also providing a compelling reason for absence. The current RRV processing time is 52 days.
> 
> ...


Woohoo............Just received the email....Visa Granted.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats. Very lucky indeed. Few on this forum would have gambled on that one.
I think they are using a bit of leeway due to COVID preventing people returning, and you got lucky as a result.

If you intent to enter on your NZ Passport make sure it is linked to your PR visa and thus your RRV

FWIW I believe that if you had entered the country on a NZ passport without a RRV and been issued with a SCV on presentation at border control I believe that could have killed your permanent residency because you might have been deemed to have abandoned your PR.

Your experience is why I always suggest someone apply for an RRV.. even if the chances are slim.. if its refused you know for certain (unless you want to go to the AAT) but if you don't and enter on another visa you have lost that opportunity.


----------



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

Moulard said:


> Congrats. Very lucky indeed. Few on this forum would have gambled on that one.
> I think they are using a bit of leeway due to COVID preventing people returning, and you got lucky as a result.
> 
> If you intent to enter on your NZ Passport make sure it is linked to your PR visa and thus your RRV
> ...


Thanks for your comment.
I must say this forum helped me a lot while I was waiting and seeking answers for RRV.
Keep up the good work.
I wish everyone the very best in a similar situation as mine.
Cheers,
Nayan


----------



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

do you mean you leave at 2008 and never comeback again(not ever applied visa)?

In my opinion, you can apply 155 in case of have ever stay in Australia at least 1 day
And somebody suggest to apply 155 onshore becoz If the visa application is refused, you have the right to appeal.

Could you share your compelling reason? and Visa validity?




Nayan1972 said:


> My case is a bit complicated.
> 
> Back in 2007, I moved from India to Australia with a PR visa. I lived in Australia for a year and left in Nov. 2008 and moved to New Zealand and since been living here. I received NZ citizenship in 2016. I have recently accepted a job from a City Council in Queensland and want to move back to Australia. Therefore, I applied for an RRV last December 2021 on the basis of substantial employment ties and also providing a compelling reason for absence. The current RRV processing time is 52 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

ImmiAU said:


> do you mean you leave at 2008 and never comeback again(not ever applied visa)?
> 
> In my opinion, you can apply 155 in case of have ever stay in Australia at least 1 day
> And somebody suggest to apply 155 onshore becoz If the visa application is refused, you have the right to appeal.
> ...


Thanks for your comment.
I was granted 1 Year RRV yesterday.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Congrats on your RRV.
You might want to detail here for everyone's benefit as to how did you link your NZ Citizenship to your PR? Your citizenship status has changed since the time you held Australian PR and I assume your PR was linked to your previous Citizenship. Was it as easy as updating passport?


----------



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

fugitive_4u said:


> Congrats on your RRV.
> You might want to detail here for everyone's benefit as to how did you link your NZ Citizenship to your PR? Your citizenship status has changed since the time you held Australian PR and I assume your PR was linked to your previous Citizenship. Was it as easy as updating a passport?


PR granted in 2007 was linked to Indian Passport. The PR expired in 2012. I accepted NZ citizenship in 2016 and eventually had to renounce Indian citizenship and canceled my Indian passport. 
I notified Australian immigration of the change (passport, address, etc.) by filling out a form (Form 929). So, now my RRV is automatically linked to my NZ passport.

In my case, the key factor was the demonstration of substantial ties that is beneficial to Australia. I am a Chartered Professional electrical engineer (shortlisted occupation) with 10 years of NZ experience and had a team leader position job with one of the Australian City Councils which helped me immensely I guess. My absence from Australia was mainly in New Zealand. Australia and New Zealand have a Trans-Tasman mutual recognition arrangement. 

Hope this helps.

Happy to share and help anyone in the future in my position.

Cheers,
Nayan


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Nayan1972 said:


> PR granted in 2007 was linked to Indian Passport. The PR expired in 2012. I accepted NZ citizenship in 2016 and eventually had to renounce Indian citizenship and canceled my Indian passport.
> *I notified Australian immigration of the change (passport, address, etc.) by filling out a form (Form 929)*. So, now my RRV is automatically linked to my NZ passport.


Thanks and I guess that the highlighted bit is important too. If you were a little lax / or had not updated Australian PR with change of Citizenship, it could've had negative impact on your RRV.


----------



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks for sharing so much detail information.
I wander have you ever went back by other visa type? or never since leave?



Nayan1972 said:


> PR granted in 2007 was linked to Indian Passport. The PR expired in 2012. I accepted NZ citizenship in 2016 and eventually had to renounce Indian citizenship and canceled my Indian passport.
> I notified Australian immigration of the change (passport, address, etc.) by filling out a form (Form 929). So, now my RRV is automatically linked to my NZ passport.
> 
> In my case, the key factor was the demonstration of substantial ties that is beneficial to Australia. I am a Chartered Professional electrical engineer (shortlisted occupation) with 10 years of NZ experience and had a team leader position job with one of the Australian City Councils which helped me immensely I guess. My absence from Australia was mainly in New Zealand. Australia and New Zealand have a Trans-Tasman mutual recognition arrangement.
> ...


----------



## Nayan1972 (Jan 6, 2022)

ImmiAU said:


> Thanks for sharing so much detail information.
> I wander have you ever went back by other visa type? or never since leave? Nope.


----------



## victor1234 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi All,

I have been to Australia for 5-7 days only and My PR last date is Mar-23. Currently I am in UK and It will take another 1.5 years to get out of current role. Is there any chance that I can get RRV ? Can I apply now, though still there is one year to expire. Please suggest. And due to some personal reasons I cant plan to migrate to Aus now. I checked with my Org and they can send me to Aus in Q3 23 but if I have PR. So its very important for me to get RRV now. I dont whether I will get this or not ? If I justify that becuase of COVID I could travel earlier and due to my current engagement I can come in Q3'23.

Please Suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victor1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been to Australia for 5-7 days only and My PR last date is Mar-23. Currently I am in UK and It will take another 1.5 years to get out of current role. Is there any chance that I can get RRV ? Can I apply now, though still there is one year to expire. Please suggest. And due to some personal reasons I cant plan to migrate to Aus now. I checked with my Org and they can send me to Aus in Q3 23 but if I have PR. So its very important for me to get RRV now. I dont whether I will get this or not ? If I justify that becuase of COVID I could travel earlier and due to my current engagement I can come in Q3'23.
> 
> Please Suggest.


Apply in first quarter of 2023
Attach a letter from your employer confirming that they would send you to Australia in third quarter 2023
You should be able to get a 1 year RRV, which will solve your problems 
Cheers


----------



## victor1234 (Aug 18, 2021)

NB said:


> Apply in first quarter of 2023
> Attach a letter from your employer confirming that they would send you to Australia in third quarter 2023
> You should be able to get a 1 year RRV, which will solve your problems
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your response.
I checked with Employer, they are not ready to release such letter.
Any thought ? Still I do have chance ? I should forget dream abt Aus.
Apart from that should I apply RRV before my PR expires ? How long before ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

victor1234 said:


> Thanks NB for your response.
> I checked with Employer, they are not ready to release such letter.
> Any thought ? Still I do have chance ? I should forget dream abt Aus.
> Apart from that should I apply RRV before my PR expires ? How long before ?


Apply a month before
The problem is that covid will no longer be an issue by that time
So not sure if you will get 1 year or 3 months RRV
Cheers


----------



## victor1234 (Aug 18, 2021)

NB said:


> Apply a month before
> The problem is that covid will no longer be an issue by that time
> So not sure if you will get 1 year or 3 months RRV
> Cheers


Thanks NB, one quick question. Can I apply RRV now ? Apologize if it sound weird !
PR will expire in Q1'23 so just checking if I can apply now and they might give till Q1'24.


----------



## victor1234 (Aug 18, 2021)

victor1234 said:


> Thanks NB, one quick question. Can I apply RRV now ? Apologize if it sound weird !
> PR will expire in Q1'23 so just checking if I can apply now and they might give till Q1'24.


Please suggest.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

victor1234 said:


> Please suggest.


Don't do it now, simply because if it gets approved for one year, it is effective from the date of issue and not from the date of expiry of your travel rights. Which means if you get an approved RRV for one year now, it will be valid till March 2023 .

Do apply next year and see how you go. Try to collect as much documentation as possible. If it is an option, do plan a visit here and apply from Onshore when your PR travel right is about to expire.

If you cannot upload any supporting documents, I'm afraid you may only get 3 months RRV, although you can write stories around Covid, in which case it may tilt slightly in your favour.

All the best..!


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Nayan1972 said:


> Woohoo............Just received the email....Visa Granted.


How long did it take for your RRV to be granted?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

*RRV 155 - Onshore - Less than 2 years stay*
How long it is taking to get the RRV155? As per immi site, 75% are issued in 2 days.
Has anyone got it with in 5 days?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sankar said:


> *RRV 155 - Onshore - Less than 2 years stay*
> How long it is taking to get the RRV155? As per immi site, 75% are issued in 2 days.
> Has anyone got it with in 5 days?


As long as you have lived for more then 2 years, RRV is issued almost instantaneous also in some cases
The moment you have not lived for 2 years, the delay starts 
It can be anything from a few days to a few months 
Cheers


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone know the kind of documents to attach to an application? Is police clearance one of them?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

NB said:


> As long as you have lived for more then 2 years, RRV is issued almost instantaneous also in some cases
> The moment you have not lived for 2 years, the delay starts
> It can be anything from a few days to a few months
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

I got mine approved in 9 days, applied on 23rd March and approved on 2nd April.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

An urgent response is requested. 

I am currently offshore and my PR is expiring in mid of September 2022. I have only made first entry and lived for around 5-7 days in early 2018.

I have sponsored for my partner's 309 application along with our dependent kid in June 2021 and the decision is still awaited. 

Also, due to some personal reasons / family commitments it would be difficult to travel before January 2023. 

Based on my history, my questions are following:

1. My chances of securing RRV from offshore?
2. The possibility of securing RRV for at least 6 months to 1 year? (I need more than 3 months of RRV).
3. Should I apply RRV immediately or wait until June / July 2022 as I need enough time on RRV subsequent to expiry of my PR in September?
4. Could following reasons suffice for grant of RRV?
My personal family commitments of joint-family, especially expected weddings of two family members in December 2022, can't leave family on their own/looking after wife and kid as both of us are working professionals. 

I would be glad if you specifically answer aforementioned questions and any further suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

adahmed said:


> An urgent response is requested.
> 
> I am currently offshore and my PR is expiring in mid of September 2022. I have only made first entry and lived for around 5-7 days in early 2018.
> 
> ...


@NB


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hard for anyone to answer how applications are processed. Logically apply closer to the date of expiry of travel rights of PR.Leave the rest and wait for an outcome rather than assuming outcomes.good luck and hope you get a positive outcome as you desire.
When an RRV application is lodged, applicants are assessed against the criteria for both subclass 155 and 157 visas. If the requirements for subclass 155 RRV are not met, and the applicant is eligible for a subclass 157 RRV, the maximum travel facility that can be granted with a subclass 157 RRV is 3 months.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Hard for anyone to answer how applications are processed. Logically apply closer to the date of expiry of travel rights of PR.Leave the rest and wait for an outcome rather than assuming outcomes.good luck and hope you get a positive outcome as you desire.
> When an RRV application is lodged, applicants are assessed against the criteria for both subclass 155 and 157 visas. If the requirements for subclass 155 RRV are not met, and the applicant is eligible for a subclass 157 RRV, the maximum travel facility that can be granted with a subclass 157 RRV is 3 months.


Thanks Vinod for your response. Just to confirm if 157 is generally granted or it can also be rejected?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

adahmed said:


> Thanks Vinod for your response. Just to confirm if 157 is generally granted or it can also be rejected?


Hard to say only the processing officer would know. The best outcome you can expect is to get 3 months given it was Covid time and many couldn’t travel if they wanted to .so just apply and see the outcome is the best move forward I recon.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

victor1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been to Australia for 5-7 days only and My PR last date is Mar-23. Currently I am in UK and It will take another 1.5 years to get out of current role. Is there any chance that I can get RRV ? Can I apply now, though still there is one year to expire. Please suggest. And due to some personal reasons I cant plan to migrate to Aus now. I checked with my Org and they can send me to Aus in Q3 23 but if I have PR. So its very important for me to get RRV now. I dont whether I will get this or not ? If I justify that becuase of COVID I could travel earlier and due to my current engagement I can come in Q3'23.
> 
> Please Suggest.





adahmed said:


> An urgent response is requested.
> 
> I am currently offshore and my PR is expiring in mid of September 2022. I have only made first entry and lived for around 5-7 days in early 2018.
> 
> ...


Hello , what have you decided in terms of applying RRV. Have you applied and granted. Can you share the latest pls.thanks


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Hello , what have you decided in terms of applying RRV. Have you applied and granted. Can you share the latest pls.thanks


Applied RRV offshore in first week of June 2022. It's 13th week I haven't heard anything on RRV. I am planning to travel in 1st week of September, my travel facility under PR is expiring by mid of September 2022.

Recommendation based on current processing times of 3-4 months --> Apply at least 5 to 6 months prior to expiry of your PR.

I have applied 3.5 months prior to expiry of PR. This was wrong decision. You feel stressed if you are left with less than 45 days in expiry and start panicking if you suddenly realize you have to move permanently with your family and take some important urgent decisions on your (and/or spouse) job(s), parents, other family commitments. 

All the best.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

adahmed said:


> Applied RRV offshore in first week of June 2022. It's 13th week I haven't heard anything on RRV. I am planning to travel in 1st week of September, my travel facility under PR is expiring by mid of September 2022.
> 
> Recommendation based on current processing times of 3-4 months --> Apply at least 5 to 6 months prior to expiry of your PR.
> 
> ...


Agreed with the concerns you have mentioned. What kind of strong ties you showed in RRV.. What is the earliest time. To apply RRV. I still have 1 yr to PR expiry...


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

rkhalid said:


> Agreed with the concerns you have mentioned. What kind of strong ties you showed in RRV.. What is the earliest time. To apply RRV. I still have 1 yr to PR expiry...


Ties:
1. Had been to Australia upon entry
2. Spouse / Kid sponsorship apps under process
3. Funds transfer in my Aussie Account from offshore.
4. School admission related queries / responses for my kid's schooling
5. Moving related queries/responses from stuff-moving websites.

Time to apply - 5 to 6 months before expiry of your PR.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

I had not been able to hear on my RRV application yet, so I chose to travel to Australia alone. I have also update the change of circumstances in my RRV application and updated the residential and postal addresses to Australia.

However, I just noticed under RRV applicaiton, a "Briding Visa" link has been introduced. Does this mean that right after the expiry of my current travel facility under PR which is around mid September, is it mandatory for me to apply Briding Visa or just continue to await the decision on my RRV? 

Please do answer keeping in view that I also intend to bring in my family with me and to attend to some of the family affairs offshore around a month to couple of months.


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

Sankar said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I got mine approved in 9 days, applied on 23rd March and approved on 2nd April.


Hi,
How many days/months you stayed in Australia( less than 2 years) ?
Did you get 3 months/1 year rrv ? Or any other duration for RRV ?


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Migindian said:


> Hi,
> How many days/months you stayed in Australia( less than 2 years) ?
> Did you get 3 months/1 year rrv ? Or any other duration for RRV ?





Sankar said:


> Thanks NB.
> 
> I got mine approved in 9 days, applied on 23rd March and approved on 2nd April.


How much time before your PR expiry you applied for RRV??


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

rkhalid said:


> How much time before your PR expiry you applied for RRV??


After expiry, i applied


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

Migindian said:


> After expiry, i applied


And was the RRV granted?? As i heard once PR expires then its really difficult


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rkhalid said:


> And was the RRV granted?? As i heard once PR expires then its really difficult


PR never expires.....
You can apply for RRV anytime, before or after expiry of your PR Travel rights, no issues.


----------



## rkhalid (Nov 4, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> PR never expires.....
> You can apply for RRV anytime, before or after expiry of your PR Travel rights, no issues.


I have one year left to "Must not come after date" ... Can I apply for RRV now since I have not so confirmed plans to move there but I feel like I have to because of this "Not come after this date" thing on my grant letter.


----------



## Migindian (Sep 8, 2015)

rkhalid said:


> I have one year left to "Must not come after date" ... Can I apply for RRV now since I have not so confirmed plans to move there but I feel like I have to because of this "Not come after this date" thing on my grant letter.


If you have 1 year left, dont apply RRV now. You can come to Australia and then apply for it


----------

